# what's up with the new UBER phone updates?



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Will the bugs be fixed?
Are updated phones on the way? 
Will apple maps be replaced with waze and android?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The updates suck. Is there anyone surprised by this?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Will the bugs be fixed?
> Are updated phones on the way?
> Will apple maps be replaced with waze and android?


Old bugs fixed.
New bugs introduced. 
I'm still having to deal with the new bugs introduced when they updated our 'Navigation choices' to include Waze and Google Maps.

I've emailed them numerous times....but they are too dense to understand the issues. I've just found a way to 'work around the glitch'. It's IRRITATING....but I've given up trying to explain the NEW BUGS to them. Eventually, I hope, they will figure it out.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

What update?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

The bug fixes are called the waterfall updates ... fixing one old bug generates 3 new bugs and so on ....
Uber its just a cab company trying to pass off as a technology company


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

looks like the earnings tab has been removed on the android app


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Have you seen the latest updates? Between Rides the app tells you that you earned a pathetic $5 on your last trip
I'm still on the fence on sliding instead of tapping in the app.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i can now sign off right away , i like that.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

The last trip thing is bugging me bad


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally went out driving today... Stupid ass update. Why remove arrived button? I still have to press "confirm arrival" button. And why showing me the amount I made on my last trip? Show me the running total I made today so far.. 

Also did uber change the numbers? A pax texted me and it showed a different number.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

The sliding is harder than tapping. It was the confirmation that was annoying


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

On android now i can not Start Trip unless pax enters address, it just stays greyed out, wtf?? This is causing delays and unnecessary frustration from pax. They tell me I'm going to train station, i used to be able.to start the trip and go since i know where I'm going, now cant even enter it for them, they have to figure out address of destination or we don't move, completely asinine, tech company my ass!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

If it ain't broke, why fix it ?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Goober said:


> The last trip thing is bugging me bad


Me too !


----------



## rebelman (Aug 6, 2015)

I started off the day with app. upgraded worked for 2 trips then it kept logging me off wasted half hour screwing with it Uber phone finally gave up had to use my own phone tried again later haf to upgrade it again. It finally worked but it is harder to use . No arrive button anymore and when you end trip price stays up till you get another ride bs.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tried one ride late night. the name of pax i like and arrival, im worried i cant start trip if the pin is off or say an apartment complex deep where you cant even go.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm able to start trips w/o destination entered w my android


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay so yesterday my app logs me off right as I'm about to get to the pickup location.
I log back in and the whole thing crashes then dose the start error, start error .... until I shutoff the phone.
Phone comes back up and now the app is like 3 updates old but it got the job done fo r that on e ride then I went home.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Myxx said:


> looks like the earnings tab has been removed on the android app


This does suck and happened last week. I liked it and it was a great add. If you are working until a certain amount, you would use it. If I needed $300 for that week, I could tell with a touch of that feature how much more I need to drive. It works both ways Uber! Some drivers will quit too early thinking they hit their mark.


----------



## UberCam (Jul 25, 2015)

new update auto logs me out every other minute. On way to pickup, during a ride, after drop off it just doesn't care...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberCam said:


> new update auto logs me out every other minute. On way to pickup, during a ride, after drop off it just doesn't care...


Happened to me yesterday over and over again while at DIA. Gave up and drove home.


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

Was online for a couple of hours no pings. Moved to an area I always get a ping nothing. When I look at the passenger app it shows no Uber available. Gave up and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## uber trooper (Aug 6, 2015)

I have also noticed that I can't see if it's surge pricing since it is covered with the "last fare" message on the bottom of the screen


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

I predict they will get rid of that "last fare" feature on the next update. It is totally useless to claim that much screen real estate for something you don't even need to know.

I do like that you can log off / on real fast and easy with only one tap. For a while there they would pop up a message "why not keep driving until you make $20?" LOL

Worst feature is not to be able to see the passengers rating once you start the trip. I have many passengers that ask me what's their rating is. Unless I make a mental note when I accept the ping, I can't tell them.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

It's not bad so far..I like the slide instead of the touch. Ended a few rides to early by touching...but I don't see the pax's rating anymore...


----------



## uber trooper (Aug 6, 2015)

I have also noticed that it logged me off automatically a couple of times, luckily I was not in the middle of a fare


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Woober said:


> I predict they will get rid of that quote last beer" feature on the next update. It is totally useless to claim that much green real estate for something you don't even need to know.
> 
> I do like that you can log off / on real fast and easy with only one tap. For a while there they would pop up a message "why not keep driving until you make $20?" LOL


the issue is the fare doesnt come up anymore right away so then you would have to sign off just to see how much that fare was.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Its super buggy for me. Pax put destination but app kept giving me super weird routes, like behind the airport and pax told me to follow it because they had remodeled so maybe it was a faster route? Well no it wasn't it lead to the behind the scenes security gate I got an earful from the Asian man at the gate... Pax missed her flight due to this whole thing... She didn't seem mad or anything but I bet my rating suffered. I regret updating the app...night wish I could revert to the last update


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

I was having this issue "server error", got myself log back in again after legit 10 minutes and picked up some pings.
But when I got to the pick up location, PAX called me saying they recieved the message I have arrived but my ETA is still showing 7min.....
All went well but still....


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Its super buggy for me. Pax put destination but app kept giving me super weird routes, like behind the airport and pax told me to follow it because they had remodeled so maybe it was a faster route? Well no it wasn't it lead to the behind the scenes security gate I got an earful from the Asian man at the gate... Pax missed her flight due to this whole thing... She didn't seem mad or anything but I bet my rating suffered. I regret updating the app...night wish I could revert to the last update


If you drive in San Diego, than you need to know how to get to the airport, for departures and arrivals, it's very important.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

I know, WTF is with the new app? Way too many sliders! I had to help a driver with their app today and I got confused by the app... and I'm a web developer who design UIs often!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> If you drive in San Diego, than you need to know how to get to the airport, for departures and arrivals, it's very important.


Didn't want to argue with the lady. There was detours and stuff. She didn't want traffic
.. Blah blah. I know my way around


----------

